# Walking dust bunny



## ErinKelley (Apr 22, 2009)

Thuoght I'd share some pics of this very strange little bug.  Looks like maybe it's a Masked Hunter, Reduvius personatus, a type of assassin. Found him at work rolled up in a rug, he's about 1/2" LS.  I'm amazed by the strategy it uses to camoflage itself,  very cool!
http://www.extension.umn.edu/yardandgarden/ygbriefs/e608maskedhunter.html


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 22, 2009)

so this was definitely done on purpose by the bug.....??? LOL

wow...


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 22, 2009)

Cool!  Every bug that walks through my house gets covered by dust and looks like that


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 22, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> Cool!  Every bug that walks through my house gets covered by dust and looks like that


_every bug that walks through your home?_
that's cool?
maybe you should dust more then.... 
dust can be very harmful!


----------



## NixHexDude (Apr 22, 2009)

It looks like someone covered it in glue before it rolled around in the dust. Very cool


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 22, 2009)

An army of these and I wouldn't have to clean up.  I like the way they leave their antennae clean so they can still sense their environment.


----------



## ErinKelley (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I've decided that maybe I'll keep this guy around for awhile.  Or maybe til he matures.  I threw a cricket in with him last night and OMG he was on it in like .5secs!  Hungry! 
Definitely a cool little bug.


----------



## blazetown (Apr 25, 2009)

I've seen these every once in a while at my dads house. I could never figure out what they were though. It makes sense that they would be an assassin bug ,because I found a different black species there frequently.


----------



## ErinKelley (Apr 25, 2009)

Yea, there is a link right above the photos with some info and a pic of an adult.  I vaguely remember seeing something like the black adults but can't be sure..


----------



## Acro (Apr 29, 2009)

Yep, the adults are all black with wings.  As adults they dont need to get all dirty since they think that they are tough at that point.  Rocken cool buggers!


----------



## arachnidgirl (Apr 29, 2009)

I've seen a few of these in southern Ontario, Canada when I visited my mother.  They are cool looking.


----------

